# editer des .txt



## roquebrune (28 Décembre 2019)

Vous utilisez quoi pour  modifier des .txt sur iphone et iPad ?
est ce que iEditor est bien ?
merci


----------



## iDanGener (30 Décembre 2019)

Bonjour,
Un site pour aider à faire un bon choix: https://brettterpstra.com/ios-text-editors/


----------



## roquebrune (30 Décembre 2019)

merci


----------



## USB09 (17 Janvier 2020)

roquebrune a dit:


> Vous utilisez quoi pour modifier des .txt sur iphone et iPad ?
> est ce que iEditor est bien ?
> merci



Tout bête : FileExplorer
Mais dans les faits j’utilise BYWORD.


----------



## roquebrune (21 Janvier 2020)

J’ai vu que byword existe pour OS X et iOS , donc tu as les deux et tu synchronise par iCloud ?
Merci


----------



## USB09 (21 Janvier 2020)

Oui ça synchronise par iCloud par défaut. Il est très complet même si je pense que IA Writer doit être plus complet, notamment dans l’export de fichier Word. Mais je le préfère pour son élégance. 

Il y a Mweb aussi
MWeb - Powerful Markdown App de « ou lvhai » https://apps.apple.com/fr/app/mweb-powerful-markdown-app/id1183407767


----------



## roquebrune (21 Janvier 2020)

Mweb semble plus pour du code et en ce cas j’ai déjà coda 2


----------



## Nicolarts (21 Janvier 2020)

iA Writer est un très bon application et très intéressant. Tu peux écrire un langage très intéressant : Markdown...


----------



## USB09 (22 Janvier 2020)

roquebrune a dit:


> Mweb semble plus pour du code et en ce cas j’ai déjà coda 2



C’est surtout qu’il est gratuit je crois. 
J’adore le mode sombre de Byword, ses couleurs et le choix de polices, facile à configurer. Par contre il n’y a pas de vue pour le Markdown.


----------



## iDanGener (22 Janvier 2020)

roquebrune a dit:


> Mweb semble plus pour du code et en ce cas j’ai déjà coda 2





USB09 a dit:


> C’est surtout qu’il est gratuit je crois.



Pas tout à fait.  19,99$.
https://www.mweb.im/


----------



## roquebrune (23 Janvier 2020)

USB09 a dit:


> Oui ça synchronise par iCloud par défaut. Il est très complet même si je pense que IA Writerdoit être plus complet, notamment dans l’export de fichier Word. Mais je le préfère pour son élégance.


sais tu si IA Writer enregistre et travaille directement en format .docx (comme le fait libreoffice) ?  c'est un gros avantage de ne pas devoir exporter 

merci


----------



## USB09 (24 Janvier 2020)

roquebrune a dit:


> sais tu si IA Writer enregistre et travaille directement en format .docx (comme le fait libreoffice) ? c'est un gros avantage de ne pas devoir exporter
> 
> merci



Si c’est pour travailler en .doc autant utiliser Word. Mais rien ne t’empêche de travailler en TXT ou RTF


----------



## USB09 (24 Janvier 2020)

iDanGener a dit:


> Pas tout à fait. 19,99$.
> https://www.mweb.im/



Bizarre, je me rappelle pas l’avoir acheté. 
Question : peut on faire du Markdown avec Coda ? C’est à dire qu’il export en HTML avec les balises.


----------



## roquebrune (24 Janvier 2020)

Je ne veux jamais travailler en docx mais le problème c’est que tout le monde fait ca


----------



## Nicolarts (24 Janvier 2020)

roquebrune a dit:


> Je ne veux jamais travailler en docx mais le problème c’est que tout le monde fait ca



LibreOffice Writer et Pages savent ouvrir *.docx et *.doc
Microsoft Office sait ouvrir *.odt.
iA Writer, Pages et LibreOffice Writer savent exporter *.docx

Alors tu peux travailler dans ton choix. Pas besoin de te forcer acheter un licence de l'Office, non ?


----------



## roquebrune (24 Janvier 2020)

il y a une grosse difference entre ouvrir ou exporter et travailler dans ce format docx , il n'y a que libre office qui a cette option mais  helas pas pour ios


----------



## USB09 (26 Janvier 2020)

On peut travailler en RTF, c’est limité (pas d’image) mais tous les éditeurs de texte le lisent sans souci. Ça revient au même que le Dock mais faut accepter ses limites. 
J’ai un ami il travaille avec TextEdit en RTF, il y a pas plus simple.


----------



## iDanGener (26 Janvier 2020)

roquebrune a dit:


> il y a une grosse difference entre ouvrir ou exporter et travailler dans ce format docx , il n'y a que libre office qui a cette option mais  helas pas pour ios



Bonjour,
Je viens d‘ouvrir avec l’application Pages de Apple un document .docx de base (sans dessin ni formule). Selon les infos sur le document, à partir du iPad, ce document est du type « open xml d’office ».

Bien qu’une police était manquante (Pages nous prévient à l’ouverture), elle est substituée à la volée et le document semble identique à la source.

Le document est éditable et est enregistré, par défaut, sous le même nom avec le suffixe « 1 » et l’extension « .pages ».

Selon la page d’Apple  https://support.apple.com/en-us/HT202227 , on peut à partir de Pages sur iPad convertir un document .pages en « open xml d’office », « rtf », « pdf » et « epub », mais je n’ai pas expérimenté la conversion..


----------



## roquebrune (26 Janvier 2020)

Oui c’est bien ça le problème ,si ont touche on obtient un .pages
Pour travailler a plusieurs sur des documents c’est trop galère
Il n’y a vraiment que libre office qui accepte le docx en natif


----------



## USB09 (26 Janvier 2020)

roquebrune a dit:


> Oui c’est bien ça le problème ,si ont touche on obtient un .pages
> Pour travailler a plusieurs sur des documents c’est trop galère
> Il n’y a vraiment que libre office qui accepte le docx en natif



Sinon tu as Google Doc ou office Suite.


----------



## Nicolarts (26 Janvier 2020)

USB09 a dit:


> Sinon tu as Google Doc ou office Suite.



Depuis un peu du temps, Google Drive peut ouvrir direct les fichiers *.docx* sans convertir vers Google Doc. Tu peux tester sur ton compte Google si tu as un, @roquebrune



roquebrune a dit:


> Oui c’est bien ça le problème ,si ont touche on obtient un .pages
> Pour travailler a plusieurs sur des documents c’est trop galère
> Il n’y a vraiment que libre office qui accepte le docx en natif



LibreOffice n'est pas le seul qui accepte ouvrir le docx en natif car OnlyOffice peut aussi le faire.


----------



## roquebrune (26 Janvier 2020)

Oui mais lequel marche sur OS X iOS iPadOS 
Accepte docx comme format natif de travail et synchronise avec iCloud ?

Ce serait la base normale pour un éditeur bien fait et compatible


----------



## Nicolarts (27 Janvier 2020)

roquebrune a dit:


> Oui mais lequel marche sur OS X iOS iPadOS
> Accepte docx comme format natif de travail et synchronise avec iCloud ?
> 
> Ce serait la base normale pour un éditeur bien fait et compatible



OnlyOffice fonctionne très bien sur sur iPadOS pour ouvrir un .docx mais ne sait connecter que Googe Drive, Dropbox, Nextcloud, ownCloud, et WebDAV. OnlyOffice a aussi leur propre Cloud. Alors pas de iCloud...

Il y a un autre possibilité de travailler avec l'application QuickOffice ou Polaris Office.

Si tu travailles avec LibreOffice, tu pourras travailler Collabora Office sur iPad. En cas ou du problème, tu peux demander un support via Twitter et l'équipe de LibreOffice France est très actif à répondre pour le but d'aider mieux que possible...

Sinon, Pages en version iPadOS peut ouvrir le fichiers en .docx depuis iCloud, Apple le confirme... J'ai un ami qui travaille Pages et il arrive ouvrir le fichier .docx avec Pages alors ça lui suffit également.


Après tout, je te conseille mettre les fichiers _.docx_ via iCloud et tu testeras quelques applications sur iPad et tu décideras faire un choix... Si *aucun application* de te convaincre, je te conseille passer Office 365 Personnel pour certain et sûr que tu seras satisfait. 

Je ne peux pas décider à ton place car ces applications sont top mais chaque personne a une version différent de travail.


----------



## roquebrune (27 Janvier 2020)

Merci beaucoup pour ton temps
Oui j ai déjà page mais C’est un software trop isolé des réalités de la vie courante
Je reçois des docx et je ne veux pas importer exporter et toujours contrôler que ma copie locale dans un autre format est a jour


----------



## Nicolarts (27 Janvier 2020)

Si tu ne veux pas perdre ton temps à_ importer/exporter_ et in d'avoir un temps de tester, voilà un solution parfait : OneDrive et le application Word quel tu peux directement travailler sans _Importer/Exporter,_ ça marche très bien sur iPad.

Bon courage pour la suite


----------



## roquebrune (27 Janvier 2020)

merci


----------



## USB09 (6 Février 2020)

Kyubia a dit:


> Si tu ne veux pas perdre ton temps à_ importer/exporter_ et in d'avoir un temps de tester, voilà un solution parfait : OneDrive et le application Word quel tu peux directement travailler sans _Importer/Exporter,_ ça marche très bien sur iPad.
> 
> Bon courage pour la suite



Pas plus qu’avant, on faisait « Fichier / enregistrer », la c’est réglage / exporter. On remplace l’ancien fichier, ni vu ni connu.


----------



## Membre supprimé 1129907 (30 Mars 2021)

J'utilise surtout de petits fichiers txt pour prendre des notes pour des sujets divers :

pense-bêtes
conserver les paramètres de configuration d'une application
informations diverses
J'utilise le txt car c'est bien pratique pour des petits fichiers, simple à utiliser, lisible/modifiable sans outil sur pas mal de plateforme (même via le terminal sur le mac).
Par contre sur iOS (et donc iPadOS) c'est galère... L'application "Fichiers" permet de les ouvrir mais pas de les modifier. J'ai testé Pages (qui est de base) ou Word (vu que j'ai office 365) et rien... Le premier ouvre le fichier et l'enregistre à son format, le deuxième ne permet pas d'ouvrir le fichier.

Que recommandez-vous de faire ?

laisser tomber le format txt sur iOS
installer une application qui ne me servira qu'à modifier les txt
Je me demande si je ne devrais pas prendre 1-2h pour tout mettre au propre sous un autre format et pouvoir ensuite le modifier plus facilement à partir de l'iPhone ou du mac ...


----------



## daffyb (30 Mars 2021)

ecatomb a dit:


> J'utilise surtout de petits fichiers txt pour prendre des notes pour des sujets divers :
> 
> pense-bêtes
> conserver les paramètres de configuration d'une application
> ...


Salut 
je pense que tu devrais jeter un oeil à IA writer


----------



## Garkam (30 Mars 2021)

daffyb a dit:


> Salut
> je pense que tu devrais jeter un oeil à IA writer


32.99 $ pour du Markdown 
j’utilise EasyEditText


----------



## Membre supprimé 1129907 (30 Mars 2021)

Garkam a dit:


> 32.99 $ pour du Markdown
> j’utilise EasyEditText


Merci, EasyEditText me semble très bien


----------



## Garkam (30 Mars 2021)

ecatomb a dit:


> Merci, EasyEditText me semble très bien


Il ouvre mes fichiers avec extension .py .sh .swift .m3u et bien d'autre sauf le .json
Mais bon faut pas chipoter non plus


----------



## daffyb (30 Mars 2021)

Garkam a dit:


> 32.99 $ pour du Markdown
> j’utilise EasyEditText


Au temps pour moi 
Je l'ai acheté le 28/02/2018 à 5,49€

Comme quoi, j'avais misé sur un bon cheval ! l'app s'est bonnifiée


----------



## iDanGener (31 Mars 2021)

ecatomb a dit:


> J'utilise surtout de petits fichiers txt pour prendre des notes pour des sujets divers :
> 
> J'utilise le txt car c'est bien pratique pour des petits fichiers, simple à utiliser, lisible/modifiable sans outil sur pas mal de plateforme (même via le terminal sur le mac).
> Par contre sur iOS (et donc iPadOS) c'est galère... L'application "Fichiers" permet de les ouvrir mais pas de les modifier. J'ai testé Pages (qui est de base) ou Word (vu que j'ai office 365) et rien... Le premier ouvre le fichier et l'enregistre à son format, le deuxième ne permet pas d'ouvrir le fichier.
> ...


Bonjour,

J’ai l’application File Hub Pro qui permet de créer et d’éditer des fichiers .txt.  Je ne sais pas combien elle coûte car je l’ai téléchargée il y très longtemps, alors qu’elle était gratuite.

Il y a une version non pro, gratuite, mais je ne connais pas quelles sont les limitations; peut être peut-elle éditer des .txt elle aussi?

Edit: Je viens de voir pour la version non pro de File Hub et il semble que c’est la même que la pro, mais avec de la pub. La pro est 7$CAN.


----------



## Sly54 (31 Mars 2021)

daffyb a dit:


> Je l'ai acheté le 28/02/2018 à 5,49€
> 
> Comme quoi, j'avais misé sur un bon cheval ! l'app s'est bonnifiée


Dommage que tu n'aies pas acheté un million de licences…


----------



## daffyb (31 Mars 2021)

Sly54 a dit:


> Dommage que tu n'aies pas acheté un million de licences…


J'ai préféré acheter des AAPL


----------



## Garkam (31 Mars 2021)

daffyb a dit:


> J'ai préféré acheter des AAPL


Bah moi j'ai acheté 10 bitcoins a 0,39 $ en 2010, faut que je regarde ou en est le cours....


----------



## daffyb (31 Mars 2021)

Garkam a dit:


> Bah moi j'ai acheté 10 bitcoins a 0,39 $ en 2010, faut que je regarde ou en est le cours....


1 Bitcoin égal
49 401,40 Euro


----------

